# capio



## kashiwazakinenji

Quiero saber si se usa como adjetivo...
Está en un libro, lastimosamente éste está en alemán
así que no creo que sea de mucha ayuda
colocar más contexto.

-¿Alguna idea de qué significa?

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

El libro se llama ich schenke dir ein geschichte

contexto:

-du verdammter kleiner " capio "-

capio está en cursiva indicando que no está traducido.
el libro es originalmente español pero no lo he encontrado.


----------



## sunce

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/





> *capio.*
> 1. m._ Col._ capia (‖ maíz blanco).


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

el problema es que no tiene que ver con el contexto!

prácticamente es un insulto toda la frase- por eso me preguntaba si era una palabra que se usaba coloquialmente en españa.


----------



## Yuturna

Hola:

Quizá si tradujeras la frase al español nos ayudaría un poco a saber de qué se trata...

Un saludo.


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

sería algo así como:

la madre que los parió pequeños_ capios_


----------



## Pinairun

¿Acaso se dirige a unos niños?
Hay veces que pueden emplearse estas expresiones, aparentemente insultantes o groseras, para referirse a alguien a quien no se pretende insultar, sino todo lo contrario. Depende del tono de voz que se emplea, el gesto... Puede resultar hasta cariñoso, aunque parezca una contradicción. 
 Pero no sé si es este el caso.


----------



## ManPaisa

kashiwazakinenji said:


> sería algo así como:
> 
> la madre que los parió pequeños_ capios_


 
En esa oración _*capios*_ no es adjetivo sino sustantivo.


----------



## Yuturna

Buscando por internet he visto que a veces se usa con el sentido de "capítulos" (no es el caso) y otras como "capos", mafiosos. Esto tendría más sentido.


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

teniendo en cuenta el contexto creo que significa algo así como:
la madre que los parió ladronzuelos...

y sí, pero quería saber si se podría usar como calificativo en algún lugar de España. Sé que capio viene del latín y significa tomar o coger, de allí mi duda.


----------



## Yuturna

Capio no se puede usar como adjetivo en ningún lugar de España por dos razones: 
1ª no es adjetivo sino sustantivo como bien dice ManPaisa
2ª no es de uso corriente. Nunca la había escuchado, no la he encontrado en ningún diccionario y apenas aparece en algunas páginas de internet, y siempre son jóvenes los que hablan usando jergas y lenguaje sms... 

No tiene nada que ver con el capio latín, como mucho y aceptando el significado de "capo", vendría de "caput, capitis"= cabeza.


----------



## kunvla

kashiwazakinenji said:


> contexto:
> 
> -du verdammter kleiner " capio "-



La traducción bastante literalmente sería así:

-Tu pequeño "capio" maldito-


----------



## lady jekyll

Es curioso, parece que los alemanes entienden bajo "capio" un insulto alemán bastante fuerte: "Wichser". Claro que esto lo he encontrado en fuentes bastante poco fiables de internet. Pero también he encontrado una entrada interesante en un blog que habla del posible origen de la palabra "mentecato" --> mente captus. Captus proviene de capio (coger tomar, apoderarse, pero incluso también he visto por ahí que pude significar "detener al enemigo"). Ved aquí. No sé si servirá de algo. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=165546 En cualquier caso, Kashiwazakineji, como bien propones, no dejaría "capio" en la versión española porque no creo que nadie entienda su significado. Buscaría un equivalente como el que has propuesto, por ejemplo. Sólo quisiera añadir,  y ya te ha señalado Kunvla, que la frase alemana está en segunda persona singular
-du verdammter kleiner " capio "-
por lo que no pueden ser "ladronzuelos" sino "landronzuelo".

Saludetes


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

¡Muchas gracias a todos!

pd. No lo estoy traduciendo, sólo quería entender la oración.


----------



## kunvla

lady jekyll said:


> Es curioso, parece que los alemanes entienden bajo "capio" un insulto alemán bastante fuerte: "Wichser".
> 
> Saludetes


  No, no. He pensado en algo así como "Klugscheißer" o así:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Besserwisser


----------

